# Tahoe Trip



## big dude (Mar 8, 2009)

Just got back from a vacation in South Lake Tahoe.  We had a great burger at the Bar of America in Truckee ($11 for burger and fries).  For you Diners, Drive-ins and Dives fans, we went over to wine country and ate burgers at the Squeeze Inn in Sacramento on the way over and Taylors Refresher in St Helena while there.  Both were good but not outstanding.  The Squeeze Inn is aptly named as it is a tiny place with about 10 stools, so we ate in the car there.


 
Ate on outside picnic tables at Taylors – like everything in Napa Valley, it’s pricey - $9 burger.



  It snowed 3-4 ft in Tahoe while we were there so it was a winter wonderland and I got my snow fix.  Here’s a pic out of the condo window.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 9, 2009)

Really nice pictures!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 9, 2009)

Man, that one snow shot is pictures.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tony M (Mar 9, 2009)

You were in my neck of the woods! South Lake is about a 12 minute drive for me. We really needed the snow! I've been to the Bar of America a couple times. Really good food, but of course it's expensive! 

Looks like you had a good time!

Bar of America got it's name because it originally it was a BANK of America LOL!


----------



## Bobberqer (Mar 10, 2009)

Lake Tahoe is God's country   I had a place up there in the 80's in Kings Beach on the North Shore..  had 8ft of snow in 36 hours was kind a fun....where was the snow picture taken, from what resort? was it near Heavenly?


----------



## big dude (Mar 10, 2009)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Lake Tahoe is God's country   I had a place up there in the 80's in Kings Beach on the North Shore..  had 8ft of snow in 36 hours was kind a fun....where was the snow picture taken, from what resort? was it near Heavenly?



The resort was "The Ridge Tahoe", which sits on a ridge above the Stagecoach ski lift.  Here's a pick from the condo of the line waiting for the lift to open.


----------



## CookwareFreak (Mar 13, 2009)

We are from Northern California.  I went to college in Sacramento. I've been to squeeze inn...It is small!!!  Burgers are ok.  Great pics from Tahoe...We spent lots of time in truckee, skiing, and on the north and south shores.  LOVE LOVE LOVE tahoe!


----------

